
FedEx, Walmart Are Being Investigated for Punishing Workers That Take Time Off - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v7gpq8/elizabeth-warren-investigates-report-that-fedex-walmart-punish-workers-for-taking-time-off
======
nickff
I may be in the minority here, but no-fault attendance scores seem preferable
to having companies investigate whether employees were 'actually sick' or had
other 'legitimate' reasons for absence.

It also seems like companies with time-sensitive and seasonal businesses need
to have some way of penalizing employees who frequently take leave during
critical times (just before major holidays).

~~~
BenjiWiebe
Didn't take the time to read the article, but ~1 year ago Walmart added a
system where all employees would earn a few days/year of time off that did not
count against an attendance score, and could not be denied by management. You
can still request time off and get it approved/denied, and you can still take
time off without permission and accept the hit to your attendance, but there
is this other way as well.

